# Met in HD:Le Comte Ory



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

Bel Canto with a French twist

I thought the physical comedy in this was amazing, especially the Act 2 trio. Many people on this site would probably love to be in JDF's position in that scene

Last Saturday I was lucky enough to go to the Met and see this live, so it was interesting to see it again with the closeups provided by the camera. I saw details I missed the first time.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I missed it because I had to travel, but I did exchange my ticket for the Encore presentation on April 27th. I look forward to it.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I saw it last night and agree with Grosse Fugue. It was the first time I'd seen a Met in HD & really enjoyed it.

Alma will love it - Boob-o-Meter was off the scale .. and the singing was pretty good as well.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Some friends of mine saw it earlier today and really enjoyed it. Makes me sorta wish I had gone, but hey, I didn't.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

I listened on the radio. JDF was amazing. Especially considering that he had a baby half an hour before the show.
But I do think I would have enjoyed it even more had I seen it. The audience were at least laughing heartily.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Aksel said:


> I listened on the radio. JDF was amazing. Especially considering that *he had a baby half an hour *before the show.


Hehe I thought it was Mrs JDF who was doing the hard yards:lol:.


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

Unfortunately I missed it too even though I bought tickets for my mum and I in advance. We live outside of Oslo and can only get to Oslo by train, we don't have a car and none of us drive. Then it was announced that the railway had scheduled maintenance work for this weekend, and supposedly trains would be replaced by bus. Yeah right. I've been through that on several other occasions and it involves getting several hours late, getting yelled at, squeezed, pushed in all directions, walking back and forth waiting for information which turns out to be wrong... a nightmare. Out only hope would be to spend the night in Oslo but we had no hotel budget and no friends to stay with, so we just had to call it off. 

About the baby news, I thought it was fun as I remarked in another thread that I knew Julia Florez would be very very very pregnant during this broadcast. I had no idea the baby would be born on the exact same day.


----------



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

I like the fact that, that soon after his first child was born he was in bed with two women. Not many men could do that and live.:devil:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm glad that I have tickets for the Encore presentation on 4/27. This one looks like a treat.


----------



## Orange Soda King (Sep 14, 2010)

Sorry that I am bumping this post, I just now stumbled upon it. But I saw the HD broadcast and it was great!! I went to a movie theater here in Louisville to see it. It was very funny and really kept me engaged from beginning to end. Opera is new to me, but I'm glad that I'm experiencing it!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

That was such fun - and Diana Damrau was a revelation for me. Of course I've seen her Queen of the night but I don't really like that role much (yeah, I know, weird), but I thought she sang so well and was so funny. Joyce DiDonato makes a great man in those boots and JDF was such a trooper. As well as the act 2 bed scene I loved the three dancing nuns. This is absolutely one to see as well as hear.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Like I said, I forgot about it on 4/27, went back home from work instead of going to the theater, and only on Saturday I realized that my ticket had been wasted.
I'm so mad! I hope it eventually gets to MetPlayer or DVD.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

It's had great reviews & I hope it will eventually be released on DVD.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I saw this production on DVD and really loved it. I can't wait to procure this sucker .


----------



## Speranza (Nov 22, 2014)

I saw it on Sky Arts. I think JDF is great at comedy and it was nice to see an opera I hadn't encountered before.


----------



## dantejones (Jan 14, 2015)

Concentrating today's best opera singers in a single production. This was a marvelous performance and one of only a handful of times a Met production today can rival one of similar scale 60 years ago


----------

